# New Barenaked Ladies Album: Silverball (video attached)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been a fan of the Canadian rock band "Barenaked Ladies" for years...it has been fun following their great, light hearted, musical career. It just so happens that their lead singer, Ed Robertson, is big collector/player of Pinball (known in collecting circles as a Pinhead :nerd. This falls right in line with me...as I'm also a passionate collector, restorer, and player of modern pinball games. It's an unquenchable passion that mirrors my love of the AV world. Fortunately, I have a VERY understanding wife that supports both of these afflictions. :T

In our audio/video circles there's the notion of "Upgrade-itis"...well the same exact thing exists in the Pinball world, but it's almost worse. Hunting down classic titles can be tough and finding them in good condition and at reasonable prices is even tougher. And new game titles (roughly 3-4 new games are still released every year) are incredibly tempting but also rising in cost... add in space constraints in a game room...and you have the perfect storm of "upgrade-itis" type urges mixed with an entirely different set of variables that makes owning and rotating a collection exciting and excruciating at the same time. In a good way, of course.:whistling:

Ed Robertson is very active in the pinball community...I've never had a chance to meet him, but I've heard he's very accessible at various shows and tournaments. By all accounts he's a friendly and laid-back kind of guy. Not so easy for someone with that rock-n-roll celebrity status.

The Barenaked Ladies have a new album coming out called "Silverball," which is directly tied to Ed Robertson Pinheadom... and I was pleasantly surprised - in a total nerd way - to find their first song release is a fun love song totally laced with pinball references. 

I posted this on Facebook this morning...but, just in case there are any HTS BNL fans that aren't following the FB feed, I thought I'd throw out a link to their new music video here:






The new album is going to be released June 2nd.

Enjoy! ;-)

T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: New Bare Naked Ladies Album: Silverball (video attached)*

I Love these guys, youre right, light and fun loving.
I will look forward to the new disc, thank you Todd


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: New Bare Naked Ladies Album: Silverball (video attached)*

Sure thing, Jack! :bigsmile:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: New Bare Naked Ladies Album: Silverball (video attached)*

Lots of fun. Down to earth. The background knowledge on his personal love of pinball will change the way I hear this song in the future.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ed is an active member on the largest internet pinball forum called "Pinside." It's a place that collectors and players can go to buy and sell games, get tech and restoration help, talk strategy, find places to play, etc... Very similar to HTS's role in the AV hobby.

BNL actually made the above video for Pinside and gave it a special early release on the website. It was a very nice gesture that the Pinside community really liked. Here's the letter he included to the community with the release of the video:










Pretty much proof positive that BNL are some pretty cool cats! :TT


----------

